# Gauntlet Dark Legacy PC Conversion



## SpiDoL (Jan 8, 2007)

I would like to convert the PS2 version of Gauntlet Dark Legacy to the PC. Not by emulator, but by making a full-fledged PC game. I am going into Electronics and Game Designing, so this will be practice. If anyone here can tell me how to create PC Game software, find ripping and converting utilities, etc., then I'll create a team to help me out with this project. Hopefully, we might even be able to implement online playability!

So any help and suggestions would be of use...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What you're suggesting is against the EULA for any PS2 game, which falls under the illegal activities stated in the TSG Rules. Please don't ask for help with this kind of activity here at TSG.


----------

